# Pretty Swing or Better Score?



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Which would you rather have? A prettier swing with lots of distance or a lower handicap?


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

I would rather have a good swong because it is something thats hard to master but a better score comes with a good swing.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I'd have to agree with Fanofphil. Getting a consitent swing down pat is a very important aspect of golf. A good swing can lead to a good score, but a good score can't lead to a good swing.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

Said like a true golfer. It is definently true what all of these gentlemen have said. The hardest thing about golf is having the perfect swing, worry about scores later.


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree. Scores are great, but really out on the course no one knows your score, and no one really cares. They mostly take it shot by shot. If you're out to have fun, you'll get a lot more enjoyment out of a good swing than you will a lower score.


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2006)

It depends, pretty swing and not winning or lousy swing and winning  
Whichever takes me to the #1 spot is what i would want. 
If a bad swing is well, unconventional but working and resulting in wins, why change?


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

I forgot to mention, isnt it hard to have a good swing and a bad score. I dont know many people with great swings that are bad.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

Defiently a good score, thats the point in playing.

People dont talk about how good the swing is of the player who came last, they talk about his score.


----------

